# الجزء الثانى من الشرح



## pola (3 يناير 2006)

*الجزء الثانى من الشرح*

بعد الأنتهاء من النسخ أخرج الدسك وضعه في الجهاز الآخر وأضغط مرتين على الفايل الذي نسخته الى الفلوبي دسك .. ستبدأ عمليه مشابه لما هو موضح أعلاه والنجاح بأذن الله يكون النتيجه ..

... اما اذا كنت تستخدم Windows 2000 او نظام أحدث فأختر الأختيار الأخير وان شاء الله تستطيع ان تستخدم الأنترنت في كلا الجهازين وبدون أي مشاكل ...


أضغط على Finish للأنتهاء ..


أذهب الى الجهاز الآخر وأعمل Disable للأتصال ثم Enable ستكون بذلك قادرا على ان تستخدم الأنترنت وان تشارط المجلدات بين الجهازين بحريه تامه ودون سيطرة اي الجهازين على الآخر ...

ملاحظتين مهمتين :
1. كلا الجهازين يجب ان يكونا شغالين اثناء عملية النصب.
2. عند إطفاء الجهاز الأول المتصل إتصال مباشر مع الأنترنت فأن الجهاز الآخر لن يكون قادر على الأتصال بالانترنت.

أود أن أكون قد أجبت على بعض إستفسارات أخواننا في المنتدى
وإن شاء الله بمعلوماتي البسيطه هذه ان أكون قادرا على الأجابه على بعض أسئلتكم ان شاء الله
والله الموفق

*******
منقووول للفائدة
*******


----------



## pola (3 يناير 2006)

ارجو الرد على


----------

